

Life on Mars? Funds for NASA to Find the Answer Fade:  - ottot
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/03/13/science/space/life-on-mars-funds-for-nasa-to-find-the-answer-fade.html

======
ottot
Canceling these two Mars research projects strikes me as short sighted and
stupid. $300 million is the cost "savings", including screwing over our
European partners!

That is equivalent to the cost of a small highway overpass project, like for
instance, the Orange County (California) $277 million I-405/22/605 West County
Connector project, which will provide zippier and dedicated carpool lanes
between highways.

Which is the priority: carpool lane improvement or Life on another planet
research?

